# Neuling



## Unliner (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo,

wir (Freundin +2 Kinder und ich) sind letztes Jahr nach Baden Württemberg gezogen zwischen (Stuttgart und Reutlingen) und haben vom Vermieter Teich übernommen.

Hatten vorher noch keinen und somit absolute Neuanfänger.
Im Teich sind bzw waren vorhanden:
1 x Söll Zeospeed
1 PondoMaxEco 2500 Filterpumpe (läuft rund um die Uhr auf voller Stufe, ausser im Winter da habe ich sie abgestellt)
1x Seerose
1x __ Froschlöffel (meine ich)
1x Pflanze (keine Ahnung)
4x Goldfische (müssten das sein)
4x kleine schwarze Fische
1x Muschel
Habe hier im Forum mal gesurft und darauf dann noch folgende Pflanzen gekauft:
1x Mimulus Luteus=Gaucklerblume
1x Symphyotrichum punic.=Sumpfaster
1x Myosotis palustris
1x __ Iris versicolor
2x Hippuris vulgaris

Der aktuelle Stand:
4 1/2 Goldfische (müssten Goldfische sein)
5 kleine schwarze Fische
5-10 Postschnecken
1 Muschel
1 PondoMaxEco 2500 Filterpumpe (läuft rund um die Uhr auf höchster Stufe, ausser im Winter da habe ich sie abgeschalten)
Alle Pflanzen bis auf Hippuris vulgaris.
und aktuell habe ich noch
1x Breitblättriges __ Pfeilkraut
1x Krauses __ Laichkraut
25 St. Sauerstoffpflanzen z.B __ Wasserpest, Papageienauge, __ Hornkraut gekauft, was in den nächsten Tage kommt.

Am Samstag haben wir alle Fische, Pflanzen und Steine heraus genommen um alles mal sauber zu machen. Das Wasser war richtig grün und voll mit Algen. Nun ist es wieder Glasklar (siehe Bilder) aber die ersten Algen kommen schon wieder.
Ich habe einen Teichsauger gekauft und bevor wir am Samstag, den 28.04.2018 die Aktion gestartet haben, mehrmals den Grund abgesaugt. Hier war das Wasser richtig schwarz und braun, obwohl nur Plane und Kies im Wasser ist. Die einzigste Pflanze mit Erde ist die Seerose. Letztes Jahr habe ich die Pflanzen mit gekaufter Teicherde in den Teich gepflanzt, aber ich glaub das war ein Fehler. Mittlerweile stehen die Pflanzen in Teichkörbe mit Kies gefüllt. Auch bei der jetzigen Aktion haben wir die Pflanzen nochmals geteilt und auf mehrere Körbe mit Kies verteilt.

Meine Freundin und ich diskutieren immer ob die Pflanzen reichen oder zu wenig sind. ich bin der Meinung es sind zu wenig, meine Freundin meint es sind zu viele. Wer hat recht?
Freundin möchte noch Fische kaufen, aber ich sage es sind genug. Sie möchte kleine Fische kaufen die Algen "naschen" ;-)

Hat noch jemand ein paar Tipps für uns?

Gruß

Markus und Mandy


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Markus und Mandy,
ich freue mich sehr, dass Ihr Euch bei uns angemeldet habt, und über Euren Teich berichtet . Ihr habt da ein schön gestaltetes Stück Natur übernommen und schon festgestellt, dass der betrieb schn einige Mühe bereitet. Mit Eurer Doku habt Ihr Euch viel Mühe gegeben . Da noch niemand geantwortet hat, möchte ich gerne ein paar Ratschläge geben:
es gibt sehr viele Leute hier im Forum, die Euren Teich für zu klein für Fische halten, und die sicher an der Randgestaltung mäkeln.
Ich finde, dass die Randgestaltung zur Größe paßt - sprich, es ist an Kosten überschaubar, was da an Wasser verloren geht, weil es kein riesiger Teich ist. Ihr habt sicherleich auch nicht vor, einen neuen und viel größeren Teich selber zu bauen.
Aus dieser Sicht halte ich es für eine gute Idee, mit Bepflanzung ein "biologisches Gleichgewicht" derart einzustellen, dass das Wasser akzeptabel aussieht und es für die Fische ist, als auch einen schön gestalteten Gartenteil zu haben.
Damit Pflanzen im Teich gedeihen, benötigen sie - genauso wie im Beet - ausreichend Nährstoffe. Anderenfalls übernehmen Algen das Regiment. Es spricht also nichts gegen Teicherde, Wasserpflanzendünger & Co. Je nach Nährstoffsituation werden nicht alle Teichpflanzen gedeihen. Es gibt einige "Hungerkünstler" (Stichwort Repopflanzen), die das besser als andere können. Welche bei Euch am besten gedeihen, ist schwierig vorherzusagen.
Mit vielen Wasserwechseln könnt Ihr für klares Wasser sorgen. Wenn das Euer Konzept wäre, hättet Ihr wohl nichts gepostet. Die Alternative ist, per Filter und Pflanzen den Nährstoffeintrag in den Teich abzubauen. Viele Fische = viel mehr Pflanzen/Filterung, da kann man nichts drehen. Für Fischteiche werden gewisse Größen empfohlen, damit diese im Winter weder komplett zufrieren, noch im Sommer zu warm werden (im warmen Wasser löst sich weniger Sauerstoff, den die Fische zum Atmen brauchen - da wird es schnell lebensgefährlich in einem flachen und kleinen Teich). Aus diesem Grunde würde ich erst mal versuchen, die Wasserqualität in den Griff zu kriegen (auf eine Weise, die Ihr akzeptabel findet), und dann über einen größeren Fischbestand nachzudenken. Wenn der Teich so flach wie gezeigt ist, könnte das bedeuten, in manchen Wintern einen Totalverlust zu haben.


----------



## Unliner (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Rolf,

vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Ja, leider können wir den Teich nicht vergrößern. Er liegt auf der Grenze zwischen zwei Grundstücke (Reihenhaus) und die Kinder wollen auch noch auf der Wiese spielen (ist eh schon nicht groß). Den Zaun haben wir wegen den Kindern angebracht, damit sie nicht ins Wasser fallen. Weil die Kleinste gerade 2 Jahre alt ist. Und wie gesagt der Teich war schon vorhanden.
Mir geht es auch darum das nicht mehr soviel Algen wachsen, weil alles befallen war und die Pumpe regelmäßig verstopft war.
Kann ich die Teicherde einfach so auf den Boden verteilen oder ist es besser Körbe zu verwenden?


----------



## RKurzhals (30. Apr. 2018)

Hallo Markus und Mandy,
es gibt Wasserpflanzen, die kommen mit Körben klar, alle jedoch nicht (ausläuferbildende, oder "wandernde" wie __ Froschlöffel & Co). Du kannst die Teicherde mit Lehm oder Spielsand abdecken, um den direkten Nährstoffeintrag ins Teichwasser zu bremsen. Da wo keine Pflanzen, aber Nährstoffe (egal ob im Wasser oder am Boden) sind, werden Algen wachsen. Du kannst der Pumpe einen größeren Ansaugkorb (Selbstbau oder Kauf) spendieren, um die Reinigungszyklen zu verlängern. Teicherde macht nur in Nähe der Bepflanzung Sinn.


----------



## Teichfreund77 (1. Mai 2018)

Hallo ihr 2,

mit diesem Konzept werdet ihr nie richtig Glücklich werden.
Die Fische Fressen zum teil die Pflanzen und sorgen immer wieder für Nährstoff eintrage in den Teich durch den die Algen wieder wachsen.
Fische brauchen min 10x Körperlänge eines ausgewachsenen Tieres zum Schwimmen. 
Bei Goldfischen sind das 30cm mal 10. 
Wenn ihr die Fische nicht umbringen wollt sollte der Teich mindestens 100 cm Tief sein.

Mein vorschlag wäre die Fische bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen oder bekannten mit ausreichenden Teich ab zu geben.
In dem Naturteich werden sich dann viele Tiere einfinden die sonst von den Fischen gefressen werden.
Ein Wasserspiel sogt dann für ein angenehmes Plätschern an heißen Tagen.

Und der Pflegeaufwand ist minimal.

Gruß

Sven


----------



## Unliner (2. Mai 2018)

Hallo Sven,

vielen Dank für deine Meldung.
Du meinst auch da sind zuwenig Pflanzen?
Wieviel Pflanzen benötigt man denn?


----------



## Unliner (3. Mai 2018)

Ich möchte morgen Sand kaufen um Pflanzen einzusetzen. Dachte an gewaschenen Maurersand vom Bauhaus so ca. 2 Säcke erstmal für den kleinen Teich. Mischt man da noch was unter oder reicht er für die Pflanzen zum wachsen und gedeihen?


----------



## supmo1969 (3. Mai 2018)

Hi,
bei uns ist alles, ohne weitere Zugabe von irgendwelchen Zusätzen z.B. Teicherde, angegangen.
Falls Lehm zur Hand würde ich diesen untermischen.
Gruß Guido


----------



## Teichfreund77 (3. Mai 2018)

Guido sagt es schon Sand mit Lehm geht auch.
Wichtig wären Pflanzen die langsam wachsen, sonst bist du immer wieder am zurück schneiden.
Zwergseerosen und ein paar unter Wasser Pflanzen.
Schau mal in unserem Lexikon.https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/categories/pflanzen.210/


----------



## Plätscher (3. Mai 2018)

Moin,

statt gewaschenen Maurersand würde ich dir eher Spielsand empfehlen. Damit das Kuchen backen mit Förmchen auch funktioniert ist da ein geringer Lehmanteil mit drin


----------



## Unliner (3. Mai 2018)

Hallo,

Danke für die Tipps. Wenn ich Kinderspielsand nehme, muss ich ihn vorher waschen oder kann ich ihn einfach so einsetzen?

Da wir im Garten kein Lehm haben, stellt sich mir die Frage wo ich welchen bekomme?


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Mai 2018)

Hallo Markus und Mandy,
Ihr könnt den Spielsand so einsetzen. Eine eventuelle Trübung geht mit der Zeit vorbei. Die Pflanzen werden Nährstoffe brauchen, um erst mal anzuwachsen. Besorgt Euch ein paar Düngekegel für Teichpflanzen/Seerosen. Ich weiß, dass es welche online bei Werner (Nymphaion) oder NG gibt, die heißen u. a. auch "Osmocote". In meinem Teich arbeite ich mit Muttererde, die ich einfach nur mit Lehm abdecke, aber das ist, wie schon oben von den anderen gesagt, vermutlich nicht der rechte Tipp für Euren Teich (er ist kleiner, und reagiert daher sensibler auf Nährstoffeintrag).


----------



## Unliner (16. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

nach einiger Zeit, einigen Käufen von Blumen und Teilen von vorhandenen Pflanzen wollte ich euch für die Ratschläge danken.
Anbei einige Bilder vom Ergebnis.


----------



## Unliner (16. Juni 2018)

Aber jetzt kommt leider noch was schlechtes.
Ich habe wahrscheinlich ein Loch in der Folie. Heute Morgen war der Teich nur noch halb voll.
Habe im Baumarkt Flickzeug und Teichfolie erworben. 
Hat von euch schon jemand einmal ein Loch in der Folie gehabt und mir Tipps geben was am besten ist?
Morgen soll die Suchaktion laufen. Wenn wir schon dabei sind würde ich gern den Wassereinlauf bzw Bachlauf neu gestalten.
Wer weiß hier Rat?


----------

